# virtual audio driver error



## kellydt (Jan 19, 2000)

I'm one more error short of suicide! I'm running an AMD K3 450, 128RAM, W98. I installed an old audio card and then attempted to uninstall it and the drivers after my problem occurred. To hopefully aleviate my problem, I then replaced it with a newer, more compatible PCI, PnP card. The old card was a Bravo ISA card. When I boot up I still get the following:

"Virtual audio driver initialization error

Virtual audio driver not located in sound system hardware. Check software/hardware config and restart computer."

Then I get:

"Sound Driver Alert

Virtual device driver not present or Windows not running in 386 enhanced mode."

After those two errors, the system runs fine.

I think I must have deleted some wrong files while attempting to remove the old video card files. I reinstalled W98 but problem persists.

Please help with any suggestions or other resources. Thank you very much.

kelly


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

You probably have some leftovers in your startup files. Find out what the entries are and clean them out by doing this:

Reboot your computer and as soon as you see 'Starting Windows' hit F8 - or I think it's [CTRL] with W98, someone correct me if I'm wrong. 
When you get the menu, select _Step-by-Step Confirmation_. 
Just say yes to everything until you get the error messages make note of where they were (probably in Config.sys, maybe in Autoexec.bat) and what the line was. 
After you are finished booting, select *Run* from the Start Menu and type in _sysedit_, hit [Enter]
Find the appropriate file(s) by looking at the names in the title bar and locate the offending entries.
Insert *REM* and a space before the offending line - for example if the entry is _DEVICE=ABCD_ you would make it _REM DEVICE=ABCD_ - this makes that line a remark that is ignored on execution.
Save and exit
Reboot
Did that make it go away?

------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.

[This message has been edited by ich (edited 01-20-2000).]


----------



## kellydt (Jan 19, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ich:
> *You probably have some leftovers in your startup files. Find out what the entries are and clean them out by doing this:
> ...


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Kelly,
Did this help at all?


----------



## kellydt (Jan 19, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ich:
> *Kelly,
> Did this help at all?*


Dear Ich,

I did what you recommended and now only get the second error:

"Sound Driver Alert

Virtual device driver not present or Windows not running in 386 enhanced mode."

I tried looking in my bootlog.txt file and did notice some failures but I don't have a clue what to do from there.

Thank you,

Kelly


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

What did you do, exactly? Did you ; or REM something out?


----------



## madfitz (Sep 6, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct thread to post to, it seems like the best one.

I'm not so much as having an out-right error with the Virtual Sound Driver (MSVAD). It's more of an issue with it's playback/record?

Using Microsoft's Sound Recorder and WavePad:
http://www.nch.com.au/wavepad/masters.html

Specifying the sound device to use and record from:
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (AC3 Support) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (DirectSound 2D HW Acceleration) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (Multiple Streams Dm) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (Multiple Streams) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (Simple) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (Single Stream Dm) (WDM)
Microsoft Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)

Without even trying to send any audio data to the virtual device all I get on the records is a clipped-out (max-volume) digital machine gun sound.
This is consistent with each virtual device attempted above, and attempting to record from every input selection (in WavePad - options include "Windows Record Mixer", "Microphone", "MIDI" on each virtual device)

I am in the need to stream audio to a specific device to allow for a third party software that will record video from the desktop and the audio from a specific device.

I have attached a sample wave file in the argh.zip file.

Thank you


----------

